# When To Throw Away Bully Stick?



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Our little puppy has been happily chewing her Bully Stick for a week now. It's not even half gone but I'm starting to wonder if I should throw it away and get her a new one. It doesn't smell or anything, just wondering if "freshness" matters.

How long would you let your dog have a dried animal treat?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I would throw them away when they got down to about 3" due to it being a chocking hazard. I never worried about "freshness".


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for that Willow. I tried to cut off the mangled ends to clean it up a bit for her but I couldn't get a knife through it. Such a great chew!!


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Can someone take a pic of a bully stick...I don't know what they are. Thank u


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

That's Millie sitting next to her Bully Stick. 

Where I buy them from they're called a Bull Pizzle. 

It's a smoked and dried Bull's appendage.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Rwmove when 2.5 inches or so. Or put a vice grip on the end so they can't swallow it


----------

